# Horus Heresy books



## Voldramar (Nov 2, 2009)

Just finished reading Horus Rising, and i really liked the book. An easy read, entrertaining,and you cant help but really like Loken, and the Mournival. have any of you guys read the series? how do the rest stack up? Next book is False Gods:good:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Personally I loved all the books, bar Mechanicum. Legion was probably my least favourite after that, although I did really like the ending. They are definately worth the read, and yeah I loved Loken lol


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

They're all very interesting reads though I've got disagree with Ultra in that Legion and Mechanicum were 2 of my favourites in the series with Battle for the Abyss definitely being the worst.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I think there cack personally, especially the dark angel one and the first one, they still give my nightmares


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I have only read Horus Rising and Mechanicum thus far,what next?
I loved the two of them,I really did but I dunno where to go next.Fulgrim sounds appealing though...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well if you want to read another one in the series and you've read Horus Rising then I would seriously recommend reading False Gods and Galaxy in Flames in that order. After that the only books that you need to read in a certain order are Descent of Angels and Fallen Angels.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

personally i think all of them were really great, bar battle for the abyss, Legion and Fulgrim being my favourites


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fulgrim and the first 3 were my favourites. Are there still more to be released? For one thing when Macragge is attacked by Chaos forces during/before siege of terra, as thats not in battle for the abyss (unless its in tales of heresy which I havent read yet), and the battle of the abyss leads to the attack on macragge, so woul dbe weird for there not to be a book on it...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

There's a lot more to come, by the summer time next year another 4 HH novels should have come out- the 2 interlinked novels regarding the fall of Prospero, Raven's Flight, and Nemesis.

No the battle between the Word Bearers and Ultramarines isn't in Tales of Heresy.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Arrr ok thanks for the info 'Barron Spikey'


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

The first 3 are really good with galaxin flames been the best. The worst is probably legion.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i still want to see one on the night lords and iron warriors


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Some people seem a bit unclear about the novels. So in an attempt to be helpful(!) heres a list of the books in order:

1. Horus Rising
2. False Gods
3. Galaxy in Flames
4. Flight of the Eisenstein
5. Fulgrim
6. Descent of Angels
7. Legion
8. Battle for the Abyss
9. Mechanicum
10. Tales of Heresy
11. Fallen Angels
12. A Thousand Sons
13. Prospero Burns
14. Nemesis

(Im not including the 'extra' novels in this list; The Dark King, The Lightning Tower and the upcoming audio book, Raven's Flight).

As for a reading order I would recommend 1,2,3,4,5,14 should be read in order. Aswell as 6,11. Also 12,13 or 13,12, whichever way you choose.

My personal favourite book upto 11 is probably Legion. My certain least favourite being Battle for the Abyss.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

are those last three youmlisted out already? or just stuff youve heard if they are out i need to get to a book store fast!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

They'll be out next year.

Just curious Child but why have you included Nemesis to be read after Fulgrim, do you know the plot or something?


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Descent of angels was worse than Fallen angels, but they are both fairly bad in my oppinnion. I liked Battle for the abyss with the exception that most of the characters were simply "cookie cutter" characters. This is also one of the first books to really protray a pre-heresy Thousand Sun who IS for the emperor.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

scubamansam said:


> are those last three youmlisted out already? or just stuff youve heard if they are out i need to get to a book store fast!


Sorry I should have said  - No there not out yet, all 3 are out next year.



Baron Spikey said:


> Just curious Child but why have you included Nemesis to be read after Fulgrim, do you know the plot or something?


Because its set after Fulgrim (Post Isstvan V).

The synopsis being:

'After Istvaan V, Horus declares outright war against the Imperium. In the shadows of the Emperor's Palace, powerful figures convene. Their plan - to send a team of assassins to execute the arch-traitor Horus and end the war for the galaxy of mankind before it's even begun. But what they cannot know is that another assassin is abroad already, with his sights firmly set on killing the Emperor.'



mrrshann618 said:


> I liked Battle for the abyss with the exception that most of the characters were simply "cookie cutter" characters.


Another thing that annoyed me about Battle for the Abyss was the way the author portrayed the Word Bearers. Not only were they effectively cartoon villans/idiots but in any battle they got slaughtered by the 'loyalists' even though they vastly outnumbered them. Also what is the chance that one of the most powerful warships ever created was taken down by a ragtag group of marines from different legions with a few poxy cruisers?

I think it had potential if I was told the plot prior to reading it, but the way it was written was appauling.



mrrshann618 said:


> This is also one of the first books to really protray a pre-heresy Thousand Sun who IS for the emperor.


Well the Thousand Sons were loyal to the Emperor anyway, they were forced to join Horus. But yes its the first portrayal of a Thousand Son we've had apart from Magnus and Ahriman in False Gods.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I enjoyed them all but Battle for the Abyss. 
I have been rereading them and one thing stuck me on my second read though of Fulgrim. Fulgrim tells the Iron hands primarch that Logar has turned and he knows Fulgrim is not lying. So why does he not say anything when the Word Bearers are assigned to be part of the second wave ?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ferrus does say he knows Fulgrim isn't lying but only about the part where Fulgrim has turned his back on the Emperor, apparently he was less believing about the fact that Lorgar might have turned also.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Each to their own but I totally disagree about Legion. In my opinion it's actually the best HH book i've read. Has made me fascinated with the alpha legion.

In terms of writing, it seems to dispense with the 'there must be a fight every few chapters' style and get on with some characterisation and plot.

I can understand though that suddenly introducing the cabal could take some the wrong way and also the complete downer idea that either way humanity is f**ked... but, I take the fact that the cabal were wrong about at least one thing, and the fact that with the legion nothing is ever as it appears... there is a lot more than that to the tale.

I just really hope that Dan abnett revisits this legion.


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

I have many of the Horus Heresy books, but unfortunately I haven't had time to read a lot of them. From what I have read though, it is a great series. I loved Galaxy in Flames, which I read in about three days because I liked it so much (three days is good for me because I'm a pretty slow reader). I can't wait until March for A Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns. Finally the Thousand Sons and Magnus will take center stage. My only complaints with the series so far is that with the exception of The Dark King audio book, the Night Lords have been absent, and the Drop Site Massacre should have been it's own book, not tacked on to the end of Fulgrim. Also, as far as I have seen, no Iron Warriors.


----------



## Voldramar (Nov 2, 2009)

hey guys,
picked up False Gods. read through half of it already. so far pretty good. its really intresting to see how Horus is so loved, and his mighty fall.


----------



## Janney-Mon-Keigh (Nov 4, 2009)

*Horus Heresy Books*

Hi, I am currently reading the Horus Heresy books. I am now on the 5th book Fulgrim. I would recommend you get started on False Gods. I really liked Horus Rising too but you must carry on with the stories to really appreciate His downfall as well as the other Primarch's that follow him into Chaos!:scare:


----------



## Janney-Mon-Keigh (Nov 4, 2009)

Really into Fulgrim (two thirds through). Should I really read Nemesis next? Have read the HH in order so far but would rather keep the mometum up than just go onto the next book in order!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Janney-Mon-Keigh said:


> Really into Fulgrim (two thirds through). Should I really read Nemesis next? Have read the HH in order so far but would rather keep the mometum up than just go onto the next book in order!


Well book 12,13 and 14 arn't out yet. But I've read the whole series in order in which it was released, and that probably works best. The orders I mentioned in my last post were just the ones you kind of have to read in order because they follow on from each other.

(Also try not to double-post, just edit your first post )



Janney-Mon-Keigh said:


> I would recommend you get started on False Gods.


You mean start on Horus Rising as thats the first book in the series, and False Gods follows on from it.

1. Horus Rising
2. False Gods
3. Galaxy in Flames

and so on...


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am surprised that no one has recommended "Flight of the Eisenstein" yet. That was a very good book in the series.

As for my personal fav's, I have to go with 1) Horus Rising, 2) False Gods and 3) Galaxy in Flames. From then on the series doesn't stick to a specific plot but jumps around from here to there to everywhere. I would have much preferred that some semblance of continuity was required for the authors to follow. I can see how hard this series is to write as the story itself is huge from a detail perspective. Some stuff should have been omitted, such as Battle for the Abyss. That could have been one of the short stories or even just a mention in a better book. But, I enjoy reading, and pretty much all of them have been entertaining in some fashion.


----------



## Janney-Mon-Keigh (Nov 4, 2009)

I tried to order Nemesis today. Told I won't get it here until Sept '10 but could possibly get it off Amazon (from the States). I ordered Descent and Fallen Angels so will have to get on with those for the time being as now finished Fulgrim.

As I have read through the HH there are many many questions I ask about the unfolding story.

What about when Horus, in his dealthless state, is shown the Emperor's Lab where the Primarach's are still in their capsules. How did that accident happen when all the Primarch's are blown out all over the Galaxy from so far below the surface. What was the Emperor's role in that 'accident'? 

What was the Laer's connection to Chaos? 

When Fulgrim killed the Eldar WraithLord did his actions promote the Deamon within the sword (Slaneesh)

Just a few questions!

Out of all the HH I have read so far I thought 'Flight of the Eisenstein' was the least enjoyable.

Sorry about the double posting - I'm new at this!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Janney-Mon-Keigh said:


> What about when Horus, in his dealthless state, is shown the Emperor's Lab where the Primarach's are still in their capsules. How did that accident happen when all the Primarch's are blown out all over the Galaxy from so far below the surface. What was the Emperor's role in that 'accident'?


It depends what interpretation you take. The Vision Horus had was induced by Chaos. It could have been completley true, or it could have twisted the truth, we don't know for sure.

The official Imperial Line is that an accident occured which resulted in the Primarchs being scattered through the warp and ending up throughout the galaxy. Or other sources claim that the Chaos Gods united and essentially 'abducted' the Primarchs in an attempt to hinder the Emperor's rise to power.

Whether the part of the vision about the Emperor bargaining away part of the Chaos Gods' power and then betraying the bargain is true or not is unclear.



Janney-Mon-Keigh said:


> What was the Laer's connection to Chaos?


They worshipped Slaanesh.



Janney-Mon-Keigh said:


> When Fulgrim killed the Eldar WraithLord did his actions promote the Deamon within the sword (Slaneesh)


Im not sure about that one as I havn't read Fulgrim since it was released!



Janney-Mon-Keigh said:


> Sorry about the double posting - I'm new at this!


No worries, just thought i'd let you know


----------



## Janney-Mon-Keigh (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for your input. Just one more question- Has the Emperor always known that Horus would betray him. That the Emperor left The Great Crusade after Ullanor to return to Terra to prepare for the on-coming War? Was it ALL already written?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Janney-Mon-Keigh said:


> Thanks for your input.


Happy to help 



Janney-Mon-Keigh said:


> Just one more question- Has the Emperor always known that Horus would betray him. That the Emperor left The Great Crusade after Ullanor to return to Terra to prepare for the on-coming War? Was it ALL already written?


The conservative line is that no, the Emperor knew nothing of the Heresy and was as shocked and heart-broken as the rest of the Imperium when Horus Rebelled. He returned to Terra following Ullanor to build a capital that was worthy of the galactic Imperium and set into motion the next phase of his plan; The Invasion of the Webway.

However there are conspiracy theories knocking around which say that the Emperor either planned the Heresy or at least knew of it. The reasons for this vary between theories, some including that he wished to be worshipped as a God, others saying his 'ascension' was necessary for the Imperium/Mankind, and others stating that it was necessary for the Star Child Theory to bear fruit. There are countless others though.

Personally I take the conservative and most widely spread view, which is that the Emperor was ignorant of the Heresy.


----------

